

Windows Live: It's Live. I Think. Partially. Stay Tuned for More. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/02/winsdows-live-its-live-i-think-partially-stay-tuned-for-more/

======
coliveira
Microsoft thinks it's still in the era of CD-based software.

